# Reccomend a coffee machine repairer near Glasgow.



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

I've got significant problems with my Elektra Automatica coffee machine. Does anyone know of a repairer/service company with a good reputation in the Glasgow area? The supplier will repair but he's based in Wales and it's a long and expensive (not to say risky) proposition to send the machine there.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/

these guys.

they work closely with one of our members here "funinacup" and may be able to help you out.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

What Elektra Automatica model is it ?

What side of Glasgow are you on ?

We repair & service all makes of commercial machines. We're in the central belt - FK2 area

PS Matthew Algie in Glasgow have an "exclusive" on Elektra machines - their service dept. may be worth a bell.....


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies hopefully I can get something sorted out.

@espressotechno it's the Elekta Microcasa Semiautomatica - a domestic machine. It needs (I think) a new heating element, pressurestat and vacuum release valve. The machine is only 18 months old. I reckon the water I use is just not suited to this machine - that and I've been careless with it. I'd be willing to travel to Falkirk to get the machine serviced if you think you can help. I know where to order the spares from.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Is it the vertical "eagle" model ?


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

espressotechno said:


> Is it the vertical "eagle" model ?


Not sure what you mean - it's not the mini-verticale. It's this one


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Drop it into espresso services and they'll be able to help you out 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup, that's the model - it must be a pigeon on top, then ?


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Michael, I think I'll do that.

@espressotechno there are several Elektra machines that are vertical with an eagle on top.


----------



## graham101 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey,

I know this post is an old one but I found this forum when looking for someone to repair my coffee machine in Glasgow. The only guys I could find were Espresso Services who are extremely expensive. A friend recommended Caffeine Fix. They're a based in Crieff or Dunkeld but do services and repairs in Glasgow and Edinburgh (all across Scotland I think) and the services was 10/10. I don't normally do this but I'm sharing this in case, anyone, if finds this forum post looking for coffee repairs in Glasgow. Check their website out here - http://www.caffeinefix.uk.com/services-custom-machines/


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

graham101 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I know this post is an old one but I found this forum when looking for someone to repair my coffee machine in Glasgow. The only guys I could find were Espresso Services who are extremely expensive. A friend recommended Caffeine Fix. They're a based in Crieff or Dunkeld but do services and repairs in Glasgow and Edinburgh (all across Scotland I think) and the services was 10/10. I don't normally do this but I'm sharing this in case, anyone, if finds this forum post looking for coffee repairs in Glasgow. Check their website out here - http://www.caffeinefix.uk.com/services-custom-machines/


Sounds like advertising.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Sounds like advertising.


Could be just a satisfied customer but being the first post it is a touch suspicious.


----------



## graham101 (Apr 17, 2018)

Not advertising, just genuinely sharing a good company. Well actually I'd maybe call it advertising as I'm sharing this so people will use their services and be delighted as I was. I came across this post and I did create an account to do this however semi-guiltylty? Make of it what you want


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Other Scottish espresso engineers are also available....with websites...(where's my trumpet ?)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> Other Scottish espresso engineers are also available....with websites...(where's my trumpet ?)


Here!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Machina in Edinburgh

Caffeine Fix in Crieff

Us V Them in Glasgow

Espresso Services in Glasgow


----------

